
Automating Mathematics PolyMath, Type Theory and Learning - ur-whale
http://math.iisc.ac.in/~gadgil/presentations/SummerCSIISc.html#/46
======
ur-whale
Really interesting story of a new math proof starring, among others, Terence
Tao.

But the meat of the story is not the proof itself, but rather how it was
constructed and led to a wider program for CADTP (computer assisted theorem
proving).

The first part (the proof itself) is interesting in itself, but the _really_
cool part starts at ~ slide 20.

